# Web Development course 4 months duration n Rs 8000 total fee?



## clerkman1612 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am already doing *web designing* course. My teacher said me it is 3 months duration + 1 month project duration. She charged Rs 9000 for it. Now I m also more interested in* web development*. She said it is 4 months duration course and charging Rs 8000 for it. Obviously I have not joined web development course now. I will think more about it in details later (that is after completing web designing). I have already posted my 2 previous threads in this Digit forums some days ago.I still want to be *proffessional* in the field of *web designing *n *web development*. In my previous threads, digit experts advised me to work at some employer or company so coz it will improve my skills and design abilites with programming skills. The content of web designing course in my classes are _HTML,CSS,Tables,List,Frames,Multimedia,Javascript _and all others topics in it.
I m currently at Java Script.
Web Development course (according to my same teacher) includes
_C or C++ ,.Net,SQL Server e.t.c_
So Digits experts guys plz help me in it. Even now also what u recommend for me or advise me? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 25, 2011)

If you want to make a career in web development then you should learn PHP, MySQL,AJAX,JavaScript,JQuery,Joomla,Drupal,Ruby, Just take a look at this link
*amiworks.co.in/talk/5-key-skills-of-a-successful-web-application-developer/


----------



## aningbo (Apr 26, 2011)

Teaching C/C++ in web development??!!!

Like anand_tux said, u should be learning PHP, MYSQL, AJAX, JQUERY, etc.. Joomla, drupal are just CMS. u can learn it easily once u are conformable with the above languages.


----------

